# تحريم اكل لحم الخنزير



## وفاء النمري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام المسيح

تحريم اكل لحم الخنزير ... غير وارد في الانجيل المقدس/العهد الجديد الا انه ورد في العهد القديم ضمن هاتين الآتيتين:

اش 65: 4يجلس في القبور ويبيت في المدافن يأكل لحم الخنزير وفي آنيته مرق لحوم نجسة.اش 66: 17الذين يقدسون ويطهرون انفسهم في الجنات وراء واحد في الوسط آكلين لحم الخنزير والرجس والجرذ يفنون معا يقول الرب. 

وفي العهد الجديد ورد الآتي:
مر 5: 11وكان هناك عند الجبال قطيع كبير من الخنازير يرعى.مر 5: 12فطلب اليه كل الشياطين قائلين ارسلنا الى الخنازير لندخل فيها.مر 5: 13فأذن لهم يسوع للوقت.فخرجت الارواح النجسة ودخلت في الخنازير.فاندفع القطيع من على الجرف الى البحر.وكان نحو الفين.فاختنق في البحر.باعتماد هذه الآيات ...اليس من الواجب علينا كمسيحيين تحريم لحم الخنزير.
 ارجو الاجابة مع الشكر


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

كل ما خلقه الله طاهر للاكل ولكن فقط منع بعض الانواع لانها ترمز للنجاسه  وسمح ببعض الانواع لانها ترمز للقداسه وانتظار الرب وبعد مجيؤه وتتميمه  الفداء اصبح كل شيئ مقدس فيه فلهذا لايوجد شيئ غير نظيف مما خلقه الرب مع  الاكل بشكر ​


----------



## وفاء النمري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي للرد السريع
ولكن  ارسال الروح النجسة الى الخنازير ...اليس ذلك  دليل واضح على ان الخنزير نجس؟؟؟
كما انني قرائ الآن ما يتواجد في هذا المنتدى من نقاش حول هذا الموضوع ...وكنت اتمنى ان يكون نقاشنا مع الآخرين كمسيحيين يعكس صورة مشرقة عن المسيحيين ... وليس العكس...وتمني لو كانت الأجوبة على ما ورد شافية ومن صلب الانجيل.


----------



## وفاء النمري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ثم ما هي الآية في الانجيل التي تبين بان "كل ما خلقه الله طاهر للاكل"؟؟؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

في الجزء ده ايات من صلب الانجيل
*بعد مجيء المسيح:*        بدأ الناس أكل لحم الخنزير بعد مجيء المسيح، لأن المسيح لم يربط إيمان  		الإنسان بما يأكله من لحوم أو غيرها. وبما أن المسيح جاء لحررنا من الناموس  		ومن قيود العهد القديم، فإنه لم يحلل أو يحرّم أي نوع من اللحوم باعتبار أن  		كل إنسان يأكل ما يطيب له، ولا يأكل ما لا يستطيع أكله، وباعتبار أن *       "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجّس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجّس الإنسان"*        (متى 15:11). أي الشتائم والتجديف والكلام البطّال والكذب والخداع الخ. وعلى  		هذا الأساس يستطيع المسيحي أن يأكل ما يطيب له من اللحوم، لأن المجاسة ليست  		بالأكل والشرب، بل بعمل الخطية وعدم إطاعة شريعة الله، وأيضاً *"ما  		طهّره لا تدنّسه أنت"* (أعمال 10:15).


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شوفي ياوفاء اجابة سؤالك هنا من صلب الكتاب المقدس


*سفر أعمال الرسل 10**: 14*

*فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «كَلاَّ يَارَبُّ! لأَنِّي لَمْ آكُلْ قَطُّ** شَيْئًا** دَنِسًا** أَوْ نَجِسًا**».*
*ولكن رد الرب علي بطرس كان واضح جدا *
*سفر أعمال الرسل 10*
*9  ثُمَّ فِي الْغَدِ فِيمَا هُمْ يُسَافِرُونَ وَيَقْتَرِبُونَ إِلَى  الْمَدِينَةِ، صَعِدَ بُطْرُسُ عَلَى السَّطْحِ لِيُصَلِّيَ نَحْوَ  السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ.
10 فَجَاعَ كَثِيرًا وَاشْتَهَى أَنْ يَأْكُلَ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يُهَيِّئُونَ لَهُ، وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ غَيْبَةٌ،
11  فَرَأَى السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَإِنَاءً نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ  مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مَرْبُوطَةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ وَمُدَلاَةٍ عَلَى  الأَرْضِ.
12 وَكَانَ فِيهَا كُلُّ دَوَابِّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشِ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ.
13 وَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ: «قُمْ يَا بُطْرُسُ، اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ».
14 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «كَلاَّ يَا رَبُّ! لأَنِّي لَمْ آكُلْ قَطُّ شَيْئًا دَنِسًا أَوْ نَجِسًا».
15 فَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ أَيْضًا صَوْتٌ ثَانِيَةً: «مَا طَهَّرَهُ اللهُ لاَ تُدَنِّسْهُ أَنْتَ!»
16 وَكَانَ هذَا عَلَى ثَلاَثِ مَرَّاتٍ، ثُمَّ ارْتَفَعَ الإِنَاءُ أَيْضًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.*


----------



## وفاء النمري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

انت رائعة يا ماريا " عذرا اذا اخطئت بالاسم"  هذا الجواب الشافي المقنع ... الشكر الجزيل لك.
 وكونك من الاعضاء المباركين ..ارجو نقل رايي بطريقة الحوار مع غير المسيحيين ... الى من يهمه الأمر.


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اهلا بكي ياوفاء في اسرة المنتدي 
اكيد طبعا الحوار مع غير المسيحين بيكون بطريقه تانيه 
بس انتي مشتركه من ابريل وما عندكيش الا 5 مشاركات
ياريت حبيبتي نحب نشوفك باستمرار عشان تفيدي وتستفيدي 
ويارب تكوني مبسوطه معانا هنا


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، الصورة المشرقة للمسيحي الحقيقي التي يُظهرها للآخرين ليس في الأكل والشرب تحت قانون عبودية الحرف، لأن الرب نفسه حررنا من ناموس الحرام والحلال من جهة الخارج لأنه مكتوب: [ لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً وشُرباً، بل هو برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس ] (رومية 14: 17).
وعلامة المسيحي الحقيقي هو إشراق المحبة في أعماله ومعاملاته، لأنه هو يد المسيح حينما تمسح دمع الحزين، وهو قدم المسيح الرب حينما يسير في طريق البرّ ويطلب كل ضال بمحبة، وهو ركبة المسيح المنحينة التي تصلي لأجل أعدائه وأحبائه على السواء ليعطيهم الرب نعمة ويغير قلوبهم ويثبتهم في طريق التقوى، وهو الحضن الدافئ الذي يحتضن الجميع - بلا استثناء - ويسمع لهم ويصغي بكل قلبه ويشاركهم أفراحهم وأحزانهم وجوعهم وشبعهم، لأن هذا هو حال المسيحي الحق: [ ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم. لأني جعت فأطعمتموني، عطشت فسقيتموني، كنت غريباً فأويتموني، عرياناً فكسيتموني، مريضاً فزرتموني، محبوساً فأتيتم إليَّ ] (متى 25: 34 - 36).

فعلامة المسيحي أمام الآخرين هي المحبة الصادقة التي يبذل فيها نفسه بذلاً فيصير شهادة حية للإنجيل، لأن الإنجيل ليس كلام بل قوة تعمل في النفس حتي يصير الإنسان المسيحي الحقيقي إنجيل مقروء من جميع الناس، أما الأكل والشرب واللبس فهما ليسوا ما يهم المسيحي أو يبحث عنه، لأن عهد الرمز انتهى، والله لم يخلق شيء دنس في حد ذاته لأن مستحيل من قوة صالحة ومن القدوس يخرج أي شيء دنس، لكن الله استخدم بعض الأشياء كرمز لتعليم الإنسان في طفولته الإنسانية لكي يفهم، لكن لابد من أن ينضج ويفهم مقاصد الله لأن الحرف يقتل لكن الروح يُحيي، لذلك يقول الرسول: [ فلا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت ] (كولوسي 2: 16)، النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2013)

معلشي بقى أنا باعتذر مش خدت بالي من أن الأخت العزيزة *tamav maria* قامت بالواجب كله، انا فاتح الصفحة من بدري فمش لاحظت الرد خالص، اقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير، النعمة تكون معكم يا أحباء ربنا يسوع، وآسف وباعتذر مرة أخرى، كونوا معافين​


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> معلشي بقى أنا باعتذر مش خدت بالي من أن الأخت العزيزة *tamav maria* قامت بالواجب كله، انا فاتح الصفحة من بدري فمش لاحظت الرد خالص، اقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير، النعمة تكون معكم يا أحباء ربنا يسوع، وآسف وباعتذر مرة أخرى، كونوا معافين​



رنبا يخليك لنا استاذنا ولا داعي للاعتذار 
وانا ها اجي ايه جنب حضرتك 
انا يادوب نقطه في بحر معرفتك


----------



## وفاء النمري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك اخي كثيرا ..انا معك مليون بالمية .... في كل حرف كتبته ...لكن ملاحظتي كانت بدافع غيرتي على ان تكون اجوبتنا حاضرة ومدعمة ومقتبسة من الانجيل المقدس ... اعترف بانه ليس لدي ملكة الحفظ  غيبا فغالبا ما تخونني ذاكرتي... وبسببها ضعف القدرة على الحوار المقنع ...  ووجود اشخاص مثلكم هو بالنسبة لي ملجأ.


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2013)

وفاء النمري قال:


> اشكرك اخي كثيرا ..انا معك مليون بالمية .... في كل حرف كتبته ...لكن ملاحظتي كانت بدافع غيرتي على ان تكون اجوبتنا حاضرة ومدعمة ومقتبسة من الانجيل المقدس ... اعترف بانه ليس لدي ملكة الحفظ  غيبا فغالبا ما تخونني ذاكرتي... وبسببها ضعف القدرة على الحوار المقنع ...  ووجود اشخاص مثلكم هو بالنسبة لي ملجأ.



سلام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي
أختي العزيزة اسألي براحتك واكتبي ملاحظاتك كما تشائي لأننا هنا بنخدم بعضنا البعض في المحبة المنسكبة في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المُعطى لنا، والمهم مش الحوار المقنع خالص، المهم الشركة الحية مع الله الحي بالإيمان في المحبة، وان نتغير كلنا على صورة خالقنا حسب قصده لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم أمامه في المحبة، وكلنا تحت امرك بكل تأكيييييييييييد، النعمة تملأ قلبك وقلب أسرتك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> رنبا يخليك لنا استاذنا ولا داعي للاعتذار
> وانا ها اجي ايه جنب حضرتك
> انا يادوب نقطه في بحر معرفتك





سلام لشخصك الحلو في ربنا يسوع
أختي الحلوة في كنيسة الله الحي، أن ما هو أعظم من المعرفة أن نتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح، وهو الذي يحركنا بالمواهب لكي نخدم بعضنا البعض، لذلك جعل الله كل واحد مختلف عن الآخر ليُكمل أحدنا الآخر، لأننا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض في كنيسة الله الحي، والروح هو من يقودنا - أن خضعنا له - لما يتفق مع عمل الله الفائق ليكون المدح له على كل أعماله التي يعملها فينا، لذلك من الضروري أن نكون معاً في المحبة نخدم اسم الله الحي على نحو عمل كل واحد لأجل البنيان بحسب ما نال نعمة من الله، بحيث أن كل واحد في غياب الآخر يشعر بانه ناقص وفي حاجة لوجوده معهُ، لأنه بدونه حتماً سيكون غير كامل ولا كفء أن يكمل بدونه، لأننا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض كما عملنا الرب يسوع لأننا من لحمه وعِظامه حسب بشارة الإنجيل الحي في القديسين، الرب يبارك عملك ويشع في شخصك الحلو نصرته آمين
​


----------



## peace_86 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأخت الكريمة وفاء..

بنسبة لموضوع لحم الخنزير أنا كتبت ردي من فترة عن هذا الموضوع وحابب إنك تقرأيه ..
وتجديه على هذا الرابط:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3537381&postcount=24

أشكرك على أخلاقك المهذبة..*


----------



## بنوته (28 نوفمبر 2013)

يكفي ان الخنزير هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا ينظر الى السماء


----------



## aymonded (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه طب هو ايه مشكلة أن الحيوان ينظر للسماء والا مش ينظر، طب السمك اللي في أعماق البحار واللي بناكله بينظر للسماء !!! طب هو الحمار بينظر للسماء ولو كان بينظر مش بناكله ليه طيب !!! 
أخت بنوته بلاش كلام غريب بعيد عن الموضوع تماماً، وبعدين يعني لو كل حيوان مش بينظر للسماء مش بناكله يبقى بلاش ناكل أي لحمة من أي نوع إلا بعد لما نتأكد أنه نظر للسماء والا لأ، لأن البقر بيبص في الأرض على طول ... بس غريبة دقة ملاحظتك يعني أنتِ شوفتي كل الخنازير وعرفتي أنها مش بتبص للسماء وعرفتي وشوفتي واتأكدتي بنفسك أن كل الحيوانات بتبص للسماء علشان كده قررتي هذه الحقيقة أن الخنزير هو الوحيد فقط اللي مش بيبص للسماء !!
اتمنى أنك تذكريلنا جميع الحيوانات وأنواعها اللي بتبص للسماء، وتقارني بينها وبين الخنزير وتوضحي ليه بنأكل بعض اللحوم ونمتنع عن الآخر بأدلة علمية واضحة مع توضيح الفرق بين حيوان ينظر للسماء وآخر لا ينظر !!!!
​


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بنوته قال:


> ... الذي *لا ينظر* الى السماء




*شدِّني جداً المقطع الأخير من مشاركتك *

*بغض النظر عن نوع الحيوان ... لكننا نعوِّل كثيرًا على الانسان *

*فالذي لا ينظر إلى السماء هو الإنسان الخاطي فكل إهتمامه بالأرض *

*فالكتاب يذكرنا بإنسان رغم أنه كان ملكاً لكنه بسبب كبريائه صار كالحيوان *
دانيال 4 : 28 - 34 
كُلُّ هَذَا جَاءَ عَلَى* نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ* الْمَلِكِ.
فَقَالَ: أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بَابِلَ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي *بَنَيْتُهَا* لِبَيْتِ الْمُلْكِ *بِقُوَّةِ اقْتِدَارِي* وَلِجَلاَلِ مَجْدِي 
والكلمة بعد بفم الملك وقع *صوت من السماء*: 
لك يقولون يا نبوخذنصر الملك إن الملك قد زال عنك 
*وَيَطْرُدُونَكَ *مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ وَتَكُونُ سُكْنَاكَ مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّ 
وَيُطْعِمُونَكَ الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ فَتَمْضِي عَلَيْكَ سَبْعَةُ أَزْمِنَةٍ 
حَتَّى تَعْلَمَ أَنَّ *الْعَلِيَّ مُتَسَلِّطٌ فِي مَمْلَكَةِ النَّاسِ* وَأَنَّهُ يُعْطِيهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 
ِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ تَمَّ الأَمْرُ عَلَى نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ فَطُرِدَ مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ 
*وَأَكَلَ الْعُشْبَ كَالثِّيرَانِ* وَابْتَلَّ جِسْمُهُ بِنَدَى السَّمَاءِ حَتَّى طَالَ شَعْرُهُ مِثْلَ النُّسُورِ وَأَظْفَارُهُ مِثْلَ الطُّيُورِ. 
وَعِنْدَ انْتِهَاءِ الأَيَّامِ: أَنَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ *رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ* 
فَرَجَعَ إِلَيَّ عَقْلِي *وَبَارَكْتُ* الْعَلِيَّ *وَسَبَّحْتُ وَحَمَدْتُ* الْحَيَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ 
الَّذِي سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.

*فالحيوان هنا ليس موضوع إهتمامنا لكن الانسان الغالي على قلب الرب *

*فالانسان حين يرفع عينيه إلى السماء ... تأتي المعونة الإلهية *

*وحين تكون التوبة بإخلاص ..... تتدفق بركـات السمـاء *

*فالتلاميذ حين رفعوا عيونهم لم يروا إلا يسوع وحده *

*مصدر كل عون ... ويُعطي للإنسان كرامته *

*في مشهد التجلي حيث ظهر موسى وإيليا *
متى 17 : 8 ​*فرفعوا أعينهم* ولم يروا أحدا *إلا يسوع وحده*.
​*يقول المزمور *
مزمور 121 : 1 ​ترنيمة المصاعد *أرفع عيني* إلى الجبال من حيث *يأتي عوني*.
​*الرب يريد أن ترفعي عينيك إليه فتيرين مجد السماء ... فيصغر مجد الأرض *
.​


----------

